# Bismack Biyombo



## FaNashtic

First impressions? He hasn't seen too much court time, but even with the minutes he's playing, his stats don't look exceptional. Hopefully as the season progresses we see some development from him.


----------



## Diable

This was definitely the best game he's played tonight in Orlando. If he could play at this level every night I would be ecstatic, but it might screw up our tanking a lot. He really looked like he believed that he belonged out there. Kind of funny that Howard spent most of the game crying to the refs when he clearly got away with pushing off at least six or seven times.


----------



## FaNashtic

Yeah you're not wrong, he looked great out there against the magic. hahahaha too true.


----------



## 29380




----------



## cdsniner

12 points and 4 blocks including a game saving block on Trevor Ariza. Good to see things are starting to click with him.


----------



## Bogg

If the Bobcats can get high picks in this draft(guaranteed) and next years'(likely) that pan out they'll look to have a decent future. They need to get their star player in one of the next few drafts, but they have some potentially decent roleplayers in place in Walker, Henderson, and Biyombo. I'd be looking to sign and trade Augustin this summer to avoid tying up money in him(maybe for a late first round pick) and otherwise just not killing the cap flexibility that's going to kick in in 2013.


----------



## Basel

That was a hell of a block on Ariza.


----------



## Blue

I like him. i remember he lookd good the one time i saw him play orlando


----------



## Diable

It's taken a long time, but Biyombo is finally starting to looking like a quality contributor at this level. 

Jefferson getting hurt was pretty much a good thing for us the way it looks now. Clifford was refusing to play Biyombo and Jefferson together, but I think his hand has been forced now. The guy has to have minutes. He's playing too well. In truth I am I think Al is looking expendable if someone wants to give us fair value for him.


----------



## Bogg

Diable said:


> In truth I am I think Al is looking expendable if someone wants to give us fair value for him.


The problem with trading Jefferson is that Charlotte simply doesn't have enough offense to get by in the playoffs without him. The "here Kemba, figure something out" offense can get you by in February if you have an elite defense to pair with it, but it's just not going to cut it against Washington or Toronto come springtime. They really need to find a way to integrate Jefferson back into the lineup, barring someone offering you a borderline-elite scoring swingman, which isn't happening.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> The problem with trading Jefferson is that Charlotte simply doesn't have enough offense to get by in the playoffs without him. The "here Kemba, figure something out" offense can get you by in February if you have an elite defense to pair with it, but it's just not going to cut it against Washington or Toronto come springtime. They really need to find a way to integrate Jefferson back into the lineup, barring someone offering you a borderline-elite scoring swingman, which isn't happening.


Agreed. I've been a big Biyombo fan and wanted him on Indy for a few years, but I don't the the Hornets can lose Jeffersons offense.


----------



## Diable

I don't see it in the short term. The high water mark for this roster would probably be to win one playoff series. I'm not that interested in that. Jefferson going to be as good as he is now for another year or two probably. He's never going to be worth more and he's never going to help us get to where we want to be.

That's called a dead end. You should probably turn around when you find yourself in one. At the very least you have to see where you are going. We'd want to trade him for someone who could score obviously. It's not like Jefferson is really a great scorer. He takes a lot of tough shots and hits pretty much a league wide percentage of them, without ever getting to the line or getting his man in foul trouble.


----------



## Bogg

Diable said:


> I don't see it in the short term. The high water mark for this roster would probably be to win one playoff series. I'm not that interested in that. Jefferson going to be as good as he is now for another year or two probably. He's never going to be worth more and he's never going to help us get to where we want to be.
> 
> That's called a dead end. You should probably turn around when you find yourself in one. At the very least you have to see where you are going. We'd want to trade him for someone who could score obviously. It's not like Jefferson is really a great scorer. He takes a lot of tough shots and hits pretty much a league wide percentage of them, without ever getting to the line or getting his man in foul trouble.


Winning one playoff series would be huge for a franchise that's never won one playoff _game_ and, again, where are you going long-term if Kemba's your only above-average offensive player? If they're going to get rid of Jefferson they need to make _big_ additions on the offensive end of the court to get anywhere.


----------



## BlakeJesus

His PER 36 numbers look very solid right now, would be 9/13 with almost 3 blocks per game.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> I don't see it in the short term. The high water mark for this roster would probably be to win one playoff series. I'm not that interested in that. Jefferson going to be as good as he is now for another year or two probably. He's never going to be worth more and he's never going to help us get to where we want to be.
> 
> That's called a dead end. You should probably turn around when you find yourself in one. At the very least you have to see where you are going. We'd want to trade him for someone who could score obviously. It's not like Jefferson is really a great scorer. He takes a lot of tough shots and hits pretty much a league wide percentage of them, without ever getting to the line or getting his man in foul trouble.


Jefferson is one of the better offensive big men in the game. Lets not lie to ourselves here.

Why does Jefferson have to be the odd man out for Charlotte to improve anyways? Isn't there other areas the team could improve?


----------



## Diable

Bismack had to come out of tonight's game and he is going to have an MRI on his knee tomorrow. Marvin's already dumb ass may have a concussion and Kemba has a sore knee.


----------



## Diable

Prognosis on Bismack is 10 days, which is a really big deal since you are going to be without Kemba and I suppose Marvin may be subject to the concussion protocol for awhile. 

I am not see a lot of wins in our near future. Just have to hope to tread water.


----------

